# Hey All...Could use some Positive Motivation if at all possible..



## Bucknut (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey All...Could use some Positive Motivation if at all possible..

Flying around just fine camping , fishing and hunting on and off with no problems..

End of last year , I somehow lost some strength and endurance , then hard to get out of bed..Then a few months back , some muscles started getting a mind of their own , little tremors, harder to walk etc...Kind of exhausting to be honest..

Haven't been to the woods in 2 years, just feel weak and unmotivated...I really just want to make it to the Woods and enjoy the Holidays...

That was the long part^^^  

The short part is I have diagnosed with Cervical spondylosis...While I am waiting to hear of some dang fix or cure or workaround, I could seriously seriously seriously use a few prayers. 

EEG test and abdominal CAT SCAN coming up this Thursday to see what else might be busted...

Anyone else out here deal with this kind of stuff out of the blue and still continue to live and even remotely thrive doing what you love? I am just not used to being knocked down like this...


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 7, 2015)

Praying for you. God bless.


----------



## NUTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Lifting you up brother!


----------



## speedcop (Dec 7, 2015)

my prayers you will get the help you need. I think you'll be alright soon, temporary setback. Stay positive.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re:*

There is always hope in Christ!  I am sure you will make it through with His help.  Prayers for you to have a speedy treatment and recovery!


----------



## CAL90 (Dec 8, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Kdad (Dec 8, 2015)

Prayers for you brother. I was temporarily paralyzed 31 yrs ago, 46 now, playing high school football from a hit under the chin, think pez dispenser. Took a couple of hours to get initial feeling and about 4 days for full function. To this day I have problems with my neck from it. I guess I can say it could have been worse but there are some days it just kills me. Just glad I'm walking and alive. I'm going to find a neuro to see once I can find a job and get back on my feet financially. Just keep plugging away, don't give up. I won't.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 10, 2015)

Hang in there. Prayers that a cure is in the works for you.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 11, 2015)

NEGU
Never
Ever
Give
Up
Give this to God, he is still in the healing business and still answers and hears our prayers said faithfully. Prayers going up for a bright,successful, healthy near future for you.


----------



## EverGreen1231 (Dec 11, 2015)

Praying for you. God bless.


----------



## Hilsman (Dec 12, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------

